# BeQuiet Pure Power L8 430 Abgeraucht



## Multithread (7. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Eines der Netzteile die Ich 'betreue' ist inzwischern abgeraucht.
Das BQT L8-CM-430 aus dem Rechner meines Bruders.

Zumindest gehe Ich davon aus:

Nach dem Einschalten des Rechners ging dieser wohl für einige Sekunden bevor es die Schmelzsicherung des ganzen Stockwerks herausgehauen hat. (ist ein Uraltbau mit Stahlverarbeitungsindustrie gleich gegenüber und ebenfso alter Erlektroverkabelung.)
Seit da(ca 2 Stunden her, mussten Erst sicherungen besorgen) Stink das Netzteil drinnen auch stark nach verkohl und verbrannt.

Meine Fragen: 
1. Kann ich am Rechner sorglos ein anderes NT anschliesen (Seasonic FL2 400),  und der Rechner läuft solange Ihm nichts passiert ist?
2. Soll Ich das NT an BQT zuirückschicken, obwohl die Garantie abgelaufen ist (Kaufdatum dürfte anfang 2012 gewesen sein)? Damit Sie für sich schauen können was da versagt hat.

Gruss Multi


----------



## coolbigandy (7. August 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Pure Power L9 430 Abgeraucht*

frag doch mal dort nach http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/187

zu 1. ich hätte den PC mal mit mindest Konfiguration wie z.b. nur ram, cpu und je nach dem mit onboard grafik gestartet und dann geschaut ob noch alles läuft


----------



## FTTH (7. August 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Pure Power L9 430 Abgeraucht*

Wenn der Rest des Rechners unauffällig riecht und aussieht, würde ich auch einfach ein anderes Netzteil nehmen. Außerdem solltest du be quiet! benachrichtigen.


----------



## Multithread (7. August 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Pure Power L9 430 Abgeraucht*



coolbigandy schrieb:


> frag doch mal dort nach http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/187


Kann ein Mod bitte so freundlich sein un den Thread is BeQUiet Forum verschieben, macht ja keinen Sinn das Ich da den gleichen Thread nochmals aufmache

Dann Werde Ich den Rechner mal am anderen NT Testen.
Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

HW habe Ich genügend Hier zum Testen (mal agesehen von MB/CPU Kombis). Ich sollte schon rauskriegen wenn sonst noch was was abbekommen hat.


----------



## INU.ID (7. August 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Pure Power L9 430 Abgeraucht*

*done*


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. August 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Pure Power L9 430 Abgeraucht*

Hallo Multithread,

unter Umständen hat der Schutzschalter des Netzteils ausgelöst und deine Hardware vor de*m* Strom-Tod bewahrt. Der Grund für das Schalten der Schutzschaltung muss nicht am Netzteil selbst liegen.
Bitte lass uns wissen, was dein Test mit einem weiteren Netzteil ergibt. Achte bitte auf vorhandene und intakte Sicherungschaltungen!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Multithread (7. August 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Pure Power L9 430 Abgeraucht*



INU.ID schrieb:


> *done*


Danke




be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Multithread,
> 
> unter Umständen hat der Schutzschalter des Netzteils ausgelöst und deine Hardware vor der Strom-Tod bewahrt. Der Grund für das Schalten der Schutzschaltung muss nicht am Netzteil selbst liegen.
> Bitte lass uns wissen, was dein Test mit einem weiteren Netzteil ergibt. Achte bitte auf vorhandene und intakte Sicherungschaltungen!
> ...


Ich weiss nicht ob die Schutzschaltungen ebenfalls ausgelöst haben. 
Die restliche Hardware ist zumindest äusserlich unversehrt geblieben.
Was sicher ausgelöst hat, ist die 6A Schmelzsicherung des Stockwerks. 

Mit dem NT haben wir keinen weiteren Versuch unternommen die Hardware in betrieb zu nehmen.

Testen werde Ich mit meinem Seasonic FL2 400, welches aber gerade ausser Haus ist. 
Werde aber am Wochenende schauen den Test machen zu können und werde das Resultat posten.

Gruss Multithread


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

Hört sich an, als wenn die Primärseite des Netzteils abgeraucht ist.
Die Hardware sollte aber unbeschädigt sein.


----------



## Multithread (9. August 2015)

So, am anderen Netzteil laufen die Komponenten ohne zu murren: NT Tod, komponenten haben überlebt

Frage an BeQuiet: die Garantie ist kürzlich abgelaufen, ist das NT für euch zur eigenanalyse was versagt hat denoch interessant?


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. August 2015)

Hallo Multithread,

es tut uns sehr leid, dass das Netzteil nicht mehr funktioniert. Das entspricht nicht dem Standard und sollte nach einer so kurzen Zeit nicht passieren! 

Nach wie vor lässt sich aber nicht sagen, ob der Defekt durch äußere Einflüsse oder das Netzteil direkt entstanden ist. Das Netzteil daraufhin zu untersuchen wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn ein Garantiefall vorläge oder eine Reperatur gewünscht würde. Es handelt sich bei deinem Netzteil um einen bedauerlichen Einzelfall, der für Analysezwecke kaum Gewicht für uns haben kann (es ist kein grundsätzliches Problem mit diesem Netzteil bekannt). Trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Angebot.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Multithread (10. August 2015)

Ich schliesse äussere Einflüsse nicht aus, eben wegen der aktuellen Wohnlage in der das NT betrieben wurde (Industrie und co.)

Dann werde Ich das NT Ordnungsgemäss entsorgen (ATX Kabel abschneiden) und mich um ein neues bemühen.

Gruss Multithread


----------

